

Ask HN: Need an attorney for my startup - jimmysdown

I just incorporated my startup and I&#x27;m looking for an attorney to help with corporate-related issues such as:<p>- issuing stock
- making sure my corporation is in order (tiny as it may be at this point)
- patent searches
- corporate taxes&#x2F;state sales tax
- terms of service<p>I don&#x27;t have any idea where to start other than google. Thanks for any recommendations.<p>(edit; I am in the US, in the rural Midwest, and it&#x27;s fine to deal with someone out of state. The business is incorporated in DE and is physically in OH.)
======
carbocation
I have worked with HN user grellas (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grellas](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grellas)
) on a professional basis for a startup acquisition and I recommend him. He is
based in the Bay Area, but I was not, and things worked fine with him and his
team over phone and email.

~~~
jimmysdown
Looks very promising - I will check him out.

------
testme4ever2
not sure if it helps, but have you try lawdingo?

~~~
jimmysdown
I will check them out - thanks.

